# schnell reich werden?



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nabend,

ich habe eben nach etwas gegoogelt und da bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen:

Schnell und sicher Geld

habe mir dann alles durchgelesen und ich muss sagen, dass ich beeindruckt bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich würde das gerne mal im Spaßmodus ausprobieren, aber da ich noch nicht 18 bin, geht es nicht...
Um mit einem Programm eines Online-Kasinos zu spielen, muss man seine kompletten Daten abgeben, was ich nicht gern tue.

Jetzt möchte ich mal wissen, was ihr so davon haltet.
Kann man damit wirklich so einen guten Erfolg erzielen?
Oder ist das alles nur Betrug?


----------



## Bexor (17. Mai 2009)

Hört sich schon verlockend an, denke aber, dass es da bestimmt einen Haken an der ganzen Sache gibt.

Wenn das jeder machen würde, wär das Online-Casino nämlich ganz schnell pleite.

Edit: Google mal nach der Seite, da findeste schon genug Seiten, in denen Leute beschreiben, dass diese Taktik nicht funktioniert und nur das Casino am Ende Gewinn erzielt.


----------



## TheGui (17. Mai 2009)

Bexor schrieb:


> Edit: Google mal nach der Seite, da findeste schon genug Seiten, in denen Leute beschreiben, dass diese Taktik nicht funktioniert und nur das Casino am Ende Gewinn erzielt.


ohne genauer zu wissen wo der Fehler liegt, würde ich spontan vermuten das nie der Doppelte Betrag als Gewinn ausgeschüttet wird ^^

oder wo is der haken?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

nen bekannter von mir spielt online pokern um richtiges geld... der verdient damit im monat 3k-5k... schon nice^^


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

Dafür sitzt der aber zu 100% Tag ein Tag aus vorm Rechner


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

nicht ganz^^
und viele sitzen auch 100% da und zocken wow und co... das bringt aber kein geld^^


----------



## Night falls (17. Mai 2009)

Die Methode funktioniert einwandfrei. Mein ehemaliger Physiklehrer hat sie öfter mal benutzt um kleinere Dinge für private Projete zu finanzieren. Das Problem ist nur der Zeitaufwand, und, dass man ein großes Eigenkapital mitbringen muss um das Risiko alles zu verlieren möglichst gering zu halten und gleichzeitig möglichst viel Gewinn pro Partie zu machen. (Er hat es allerdings in normalen Casinos gemacht)
Weiterhin macht Glücksspiel schnell süchtig und zu selbstsicher. Man sollte es nicht damit übertreiben.


----------



## Stancer (17. Mai 2009)

Soweit ich weiss sind solche Spielsysteme beim Roulette verboten. D.h. das Online Casino kann einem das Geld wieder abnehmen.

Desweiteren frage ich mich wie die damit Geld verdienen wollen, wenn die ihr komplettes System preis geben (welches mir auch schon vorher bekannt war)
Und warum muss ich mir nen extra Programm von denen runterladen ?

Warum heuern die nicht ein paar Leute an, die den ganzen Tag für die spielen ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Desweiteren frage ich mich wie die damit Geld verdienen wollen, wenn die ihr komplettes System preis geben (welches mir auch schon vorher bekannt war)
> Und warum muss ich mir nen extra Programm von denen runterladen ?
> 
> Warum heuern die nicht ein paar Leute an, die den ganzen Tag für die spielen ?



Des sind alles nette, freundliche Menschenfreunde, die dir das System verraten, und du unterstellst ihnen sowas? 
Schäm dich Stancer ;D

Nuja...Glücksspiel... Es gibt viele systeme, und manche funktionieren vllt sogar, aber letztendlich entscheidet das *Glück*


----------



## Desdinova (17. Mai 2009)

Das Ganze nennt sich Martingale Spiel und funktioniert nur bedingt, bis garnicht. Selbst getestet.

Wenn es jemand genauer interessiert, kann er sich hier den Wiki-Artikel durchlesen: Martingalespiel

Das System krankt an zwei bestimmten Punkten:
- Das Limit des Kasinos (bei dem Wiki Beispiel sind bei einem Limit 20.000&#8364; nur 12 Verdoppelungen bei 10&#8364; Einsatz möglich. D.h., habe ich nach 12 Verdoppelungen nicht gewonnen, ist alles weg)
- Losing Streaks (Pechsträhnen): Man kennt das auch vom Pokern, hier legt man sich eine gewisse Anzahl an Chips zurück um eine Losing Streak zu überstehen (meist 10 Big Bets; also grob 10 Runden). Hier treten teilweise Losing Streaks auf die scheinbar gegen jede Statistik laufen, und selbiges passiert auch beim Roulette. Hier sind dann bis 21! Runden ohne Gewinn möglich. Nun kann man sich ausrechnen wieviel Geld man dabeihaben müsste um so einen Streak zu überstehen (auch ohne Limit).


----------



## Duni (17. Mai 2009)

Außerdem ist die Chance, Rot zu kriegen, auch kleiner als 50%, deswegen muss man nicht unbedingt immer gewinnen, die Bank hat schließlich immernoch die 0 und deswegen ne größere Chance zu gewinnen, so hat es uns zumindest mal unser Mathelehrer grob erklärt.

Also, Finger Weg, vor allem wenn man das von Desdinova geschriebene noch mit dazuzieht.


----------



## Sin (17. Mai 2009)

Sicher klingt das ganze verlockend, aber ich kann nur eins predigen: Pfoten weg von solchen Glücksspielaktionen. 
Wenn man erst einmal anfängt kleinere Beträge zu gewinnen, stellt sich ein Glücksgefühl ein, und irgendwann fängt man dann an Geld zu verlieren und denkt sich immer: Aber hey, man kann ja auch gewinnen. Und dabei spielt man immer weiter und weiter und landet irgendwann in der miese, aber die Hoffnung ist da dass man doch noch gewinnt: Die Spielsucht ist geboren.

Ausserdem sind Onlinecasinos verboten, da der Staat das Monopol in Deutschland auf Glücksspiele hat.


----------



## Stancer (17. Mai 2009)

Jep, so isses. Nen Bekannter hat auch mal davon gehört und ich konnte ihn gerade noch so davon abbringen. Er hat sowieso schon Schulden ohne Ende und ich konnte ihn dann davon überzeugen sowas nicht zu riskieren. Wenn man halt Pech hat, kommt halt 12mal hintereinander Rot, wenn man auf schwarz setzt und man ist 20.000€ los.

Die Gewinne fallen dagegen ja auch relativ gering aus. Man gewinnt zwar aber immer nur kleine Beträge, wenn man dann aber verliert, dann richtig und früher oder später erwischt es einen.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

das ist ne reine werbung um in die entsprechenden casinos zu gehen. wenn man pech hat, dann muss man irgendwann mehr setzen als man noch hat um den einen euro gewinn zu machen. zudem ist die chance das rot oder schwarz kommt nicht 50 zu 50, wie impliziert , weil die zahl null farblos ist.


----------



## Stancer (17. Mai 2009)

Naja und man sieht ja, wer immer nur mit 1&#8364; spielt der gewinnt zwar aber nur relativ kleine Beträge. D.h. man muss wirklich lange spielen damit es sich lohnt. Die meisten machen das aber net, sondern wollen mehr in kürzerer Zeit gewinnen und erhöhen den Einsatz.

Einsatz bei 1&#8364; : 1, 2 , 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256, 512 ...... nach dem 9. Spiel muss man 512&#8364; setzen um 1&#8364; Gewinn zu haben, verliert man muss man noch mehr setzen und wer zahlt in nem Online Casino schon tausende &#8364; ein ? Wer 50&#8364; einzahlt und dann wirklich den Bonus kriegt hat also 100&#8364; zur Verfügung und dann ist schon nach dem 7. Spiel Schluss.

Einsatz bei 5&#8364; : 5, 10, 20, 40, 80, 160, 320, 640, 1280, 2560 ...... hier sieht man es noch deutlicher. nach dem 9. Spiel muss man 2560&#8364; einsetzen um 5&#8364; zu gewinnen.


Finger weg von solchen Systemen. Es ist und bleibt Glücksspiel und bei sowas gewinnt immer die Bank !


Und wenn man sich den Bericht durchliest sieht man auch sofort, das dies ne Werbung ist, die auf eine ganz bestimmte Zielgruppe zielt :

"Nach 3 Jahren bin ich nun nicht mehr abhängig vom Arbeitsamt"......

Man zielt auf Leute, die sowieso schon wenig Geld haben und dazu möglich noch verzweifelt sind und ggf. einen etwas geringeren Bildungsstand haben.
Wie viel &#8364; kann nen Arbeitsloser, der von Sozialhilfe lebt wohl in son Casino einzahlen ? Sicher nicht mehr als 100&#8364;, die müssen jeden Cent umdrehen. D.h. die Chance alles zu verlieren ist viel höher, denn die können dann schon nach dem 7. Spiel nicht mehr mitspielen und 7mal in Folge die gleiche Farbe ist wahrscheinlicher als 9 oder 10mal

Und ganz Allgemein : Schlagt es euch aus dem Kopf das man schnell und einfach reich werden kann. Mag sein, das es manche schaffen damit Reich zu werden aber das sind dann Glückspilze. Würde die Methode funktionieren wären alle Casinos vermutlich schon lange pleite. *Niemand verschenkt Geld !!!*


----------



## Camô (17. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> nen bekannter von mir spielt online pokern um richtiges geld... der verdient damit im monat 3k-5k... schon nice^^


War jetzt aber nicht das Thema, oder irre ich mich? Ein Kumpel von mir hat durchs Pokern auch schon an die 100.000 Euro verdient, aber dabei musst du Können und Disziplin haben. Diese Methode hier ist nur das Ausnutzen einer Systemlücke, die wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal funzt. Wer dauf reinfällt, hats nicht anders verdient.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

poker kann man tatsächlich auch eigentlich nicht mehr als glücksspiel betrachten, zummindest wenn man es auf profiniveau spielt(das ich natürlich nicht habe^^). bei denen ist ein gutes baltt bloß nee nette dreingabe^^


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

Bei echten Kasinos ist dieses rechnerische Beispiel, welches auch stimmt (!!) darduch eliminiert, dass man max. 2 mal hintereinander das gleiche setzen darf.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

diese methode funktioniert, ein freund verwendet sie erfolgreich in einem onlinespiel (allerdings ohne echtem einsatz, sondern spielgold)


----------



## Night falls (17. Mai 2009)

> diese methode funktioniert, ein freund verwendet sie erfolgreich in einem onlinespiel (allerdings ohne echtem einsatz, sondern spielgold)


Exakt. Man kann das Risiko sehr gering halten, und Gewinn einfahren. Da man den aber immer nur in kleinen Portionen bekommt ist sie recht Zeitaufwändig. Dazu kommt, dass man ein nicht unerhebliches Eigenkapital braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

jap,denn es kann lange dauern bis man endlich den erwarteten riesengewinn bekommt


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Exakt. Man kann das Risiko sehr gering halten, und Gewinn einfahren. Da man den aber immer nur in kleinen Portionen bekommt ist sie recht Zeitaufwändig. Dazu kommt, dass man ein nicht unerhebliches Eigenkapital braucht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, Profipokerspieler spielen Online auch mit 10-40 Account gleichzeitig....


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir mal die Seite durchgelesen...ich bin davon überzeugt,dass die 3 Casinos,die mehrfach genannt werden,die Seite selbst gemacht haben,ziemliche Abzocke imo...


----------



## Night falls (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mich da jetzt auf ein echtes Casino bezogen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist recht nett das da zu machen - nebenbei finanziert man sich vom Gewinn ein paar Cocktails - verbringt nen schönen Abend und geht mit nem Gewinn von 200-300 Euro wieder raus. Nichts wovon man leben könnte, aber durchaus eine lustige Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Man muss halt immer aufpassen, dass man nicht übermütig wird.
Online hätte ich da garnicht die Muße zu das durchzuziehen... Da hätte ich auch irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl bei.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

verwende die methode gerade bei lordswm-roulette
bereits 300g in den letzten 20 min gemacht.

ich setze aber nicht auf farben sondern auf dozen, hoeherer gewinn


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss sind solche Spielsysteme beim Roulette verboten. D.h. das Online Casino kann einem das Geld wieder abnehmen.
> 
> Desweiteren frage ich mich wie die damit Geld verdienen wollen, wenn die ihr komplettes System preis geben (welches mir auch schon vorher bekannt war)
> Und warum muss ich mir nen extra Programm von denen runterladen ?
> ...


Es sind ja nicht die Kasinos, die diese Taktik preisgeben, sondern es ist ,,angeblich" ein Mann, der den Leuten einfach zu Reichtum verhelfen möchte..
Kann aber sehr gut sein, dass die 3 Kasinos die Seite selbst gemacht haben und die Leute zu sich locken wollen..


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

Rofl

Das ist dann ungefähr so seriös wie diese komische Aktion von Google?


----------



## Tabuno (17. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> verwende die methode gerade bei lordswm-roulette
> bereits 300g in den letzten 20 min gemacht.
> 
> ich setze aber nicht auf farben sondern auf dozen, hoeherer gewinn


300 g?


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 300 g?


Da spielt jemand zuviel WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, Profipokerspieler spielen Online auch mit 10-40 Account gleichzeitig....


Kumpel von nem Kumpel spielt glaube ich 27 Spiele parallel...hat berechnet dass er damit am meisten Gewinn einfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat sich inzwischen sein Studium und nen Haufen andere Sachen finanziert (Führerschein, Urlaube usw.)
Nen anderer bezahlt davon seine Wohnung für sich und seine Freundin und ernährt sich selbst und so
Also wenn mans kann...alles gut

Und zu viel Zeit kostets auch nicht...die Typen haben jetzt nebenbei ihr Abitur vollendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da spielt jemand zuviel WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nep, in einem onlinespiel spielegold


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

guck auf den Link in der Signatur von Dragon 1^^ Ich habs mir kurz angeguggt. Is ganz nett, aber nix für mich und zu kompliziert^^


----------



## Durlok (17. Mai 2009)

ein arbeitskollege von mir macht auch solche onlinecasino spiele
nicht rulette irgend sowas mit farbigen kugeln aber auch mit system
er setzt kleine beträge und macht kleine gewinne die sich dann anhäufen
er verliert aber auch teilweise und merkt garnicht wie viel da es ja immer nur kleine beträge sind

allerdings muss er (und so ist das meines wissens in den meisten dieser casinos) den einbezahlten betrag 3 mal umsetzen
das heisst 50 euro einbezahlt bekommt noch 50 euro geschenkt vom casino dann hat er 100 euro zum spielen
bevor er sich aber einen gewinn auszahlen kann muss er 300 euro im casino einsetzen
deshalb sind die auch immer so groszügig mit den 50% zuschlag auf den einbezahlten betrag
und wenn er es dann mal geschafft hat das geld umzusetzten und sich etwas auszahlen will lassen sich die casinos gerne reichlich zeit damit
in der hoffnung dass man es doch wieder verspielt


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Diese Methode funktionert *nicht* weil:
- Es die farblose Null gibt, bei der man verliert egal ob man schwarz oder rot setzt
- Roulettetische einen Maximalbetrag haben, den man setzen kann. Diese Methode funktioniert nur solange man immer effektiv verdoppeln kann. Bei normalen Roulettetischen stösst man aber idR recht schnell auf die Grenze, die vom Kasino vorgegeben wird.

Zuletzt braucht man auch ein gewaltiges Kapital, um die Methode (wenn sie denn funktionieren würde) auch effektiv durchführen zu können. Denn mit genug Pecht kann man durchaus in kurzer Zeit auf nen gewaltigen Minusbetrag kommen.
Ausserdem ist diese "total sichere Methode" in etwa so alt wie das Roulette-Spiel selbst und wenn sie dann auch wirklich funktionieren würde, würde es schlicht und einfach keine Roulettetische mehr geben, da sie nicht rentieren würden.
Ein Kasino funktioniert ja genau daher so gut, weil die Möglichkeiten zu verlieren wesentlich höher liegen als die Möglichkeiten zu gewinnen.

Ich seh den Anreiz von Roulette sowieso nicht. Ich finde das ist mit Abstand das Langweiligste in nem Kasino, das man spielen kann. Es ist pures Glück und sonst überhaupt nichts. Bei Black Jack oder Poker hingegen fällt zusätzlich zum Glück noch ein gewisses spielerisches Können mit rein.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2009)

http://www.spiele-zone.de/seiten/casino/roulette.php habs hier ausprobiert

@vorposter funktioniert, aber mit viel zeitaufwand und startkapital und nur mit nicht sehr grossen mengen gewinn


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Die Methode funktioniert schon. Nur braucht man einen Tisch ohne Limit und ein sehr grosses Kapital um dann doch nur einen sehr kleinen Gewinn zu machen.

In echten Casinos wird man aber sehr schnell gebeten zu gehen wenn man versucht so zu spielen.


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die Methode funktioniert schon. Nur braucht man einen Tisch ohne Limit und ein sehr grosses Kapital um dann doch nur einen sehr kleinen Gewinn zu machen.
> 
> In echten Casinos wird man aber sehr schnell gebeten zu gehen wenn man versucht so zu spielen.


Tische ohne Limit wirst Du nur finden, wenn Du dementsprechend grosses Startkapital mitbringen kannst. Sowas gibts in normalen, öffentlich zugänglichen Kasinos in Zentraleuropa nicht (oder mir wär zumindest keines bekannt). Wie das mit Online-Kasinos aussieht weiss ich nicht. Aber ich würde mich wundern wenn seriöse Online-Kasinos keine Begrenzungen hätten. Dadurch wird ja auch ihr eigenes Risiko erhöht.
Und das Positive an den Kasinos in unsern Regionen ist ja auch, dass sie Sperrlisten für Leute führen die suchtgefährdet sind.

Aber ich finde eh, generell macht ne Runde Black Jack/Pokern unter Freunden viel mehr Spass als im Kasino. Und wenns ums Geld geht kann man grad so gut Lose kaufen gehn, da sind die Gewinnchancen auch recht hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Das einzige und erst Mal als ich im Casino war, war beim Weihnachtsessen mit dem Geschäft als jeder 25 Fr. in speziellen Spielchips bekommen hat, die man verspielen musste und nicht umtauschen konnte. Bin dann mit 200 Fr. wieder raus und bin dann noch mit den anderen weiter gezogen und habe uns mit dem Geld ordentlich die Kante gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (19. Mai 2009)

solche methoden braucht man in der regel nichtmal durchzurechnen um sie als blanken unsinn abstempeln zu können. vor allem wenns dir nicht jemand unter der hand steckt, sondern das ganze schon seit ewigkeiten für jeden erreichbar im internet nachzulesen ist. es gibt methoden, mit denen man systeme unterlaufen kann, aber die gibts nicht unter www.kohle.de zu finden und sollte man irgendwann vielleicht doch einmal wind von einer solchen möglichkeit bekommen, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass die lücke im system längst geschlossen wurde, wohl ungefähr bei 99,99%. keiner der sowas entdeckt, lässt seine methode gefahr laufen, dass sie durch die verbreitung an wildfremde auffliegt.

casino hat jedenfalls schon was für sich. allein dass dir unter freunden vermutlich keine halbnackte slovakin dein bevorzugtes bier vor die nase stellt reicht eigentlich schon völlig als grund um sich da ab und zu nen abend lang zu amüsieren ;-) interessant übrigens: nackte haut erhöht die männliche risikobereitschaft - deswegen sind sie in casinos in der regel auch derart freizügig.


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> casino hat jedenfalls schon was für sich. allein dass dir unter freunden vermutlich keine halbnackte slovakin dein bevorzugtes bier vor die nase stellt reicht eigentlich schon völlig als grund um sich da ab und zu nen abend lang zu amüsieren ;-) interessant übrigens: nackte haut erhöht die männliche risikobereitschaft - deswegen sind sie in casinos in der regel auch derart freizügig.


o_O Ich weiss nicht in was für Kasinos Du Dich rumtreibst, aber in denen die ich bisher erlebt habe (gut waren nur ne Hand voll) liefen die Angestellten (männlich und weiblich) in Anzügen/Dresscode rum. Da war gar nichts freizügig ^^
Ok es sei denn Du meinst die weiblichen Gäste, das kann natürlich schon sein.


----------



## Niranda (19. Mai 2009)

ganz klar und einfach:
NIEMAND, aber auch wirklich NIEMAND verschenkt Geld.
Kasinos garantiert nicht. Geh mal in ein Kasino wo du wirklich glück hat (und die automaten nicht zu Gunsten des Kasinus manipuliert worden sind), da wirste rausgeworfen.

Und was lehrt uns Hollywood: Unangenehme Menschen müssen sterben XD


----------



## Philister (19. Mai 2009)

zumindest in las vegas hab ich das so erlebt. gönn mir casino in der regel nur im urlaub ;-)


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Ok da liegen Welten dazwischen, glaubs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Kasino hierzulande geht eher in die Richtung Theaterbesuch als die Amerikanischen Kasinos, die so in Richtung Rummelplatz gehn.


----------



## ravenFlasH (19. Mai 2009)

Hab da mal eine Reportage über einen Online - Kasino - Milliardär gesehen, der aber allerdings in Mittelamerika lebt, da er   
er auf Lebenszeit ein Einreiseverbot in die USA hat, scheint wohl auf auf illegale Art an das Geld gekommen zu sein.

Deswegen würde ich davon auch abraten.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Reportage über einen Online - Kasino - Milliardär gesehen, der aber allerdings in Mittelamerika lebt, da er
> er auf Lebenszeit ein Einreiseverbot in die USA hat, scheint wohl auf auf illegale Art an das Geld gekommen zu sein.
> 
> Deswegen würde ich davon auch abraten.


wär es illegal, dann würde er aber kein einreiseverbot sondern einen gegen ihn gerichteten haftbefehl haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denk einfach mal der hat nen schlupfloch im amerikanischen steuersystem mit seim casino entdeckt, und jetzt sind se sauer weil se nix vom kuchen abbekommen^^


----------



## Night falls (19. Mai 2009)

> Diese Methode* ist nicht völlig narrensicher* weil:
> - Es die farblose Null gibt, bei der man verliert egal ob man schwarz oder rot setzt
> - Roulettetische einen Maximalbetrag haben, den man setzen kann. Diese Methode funktioniert nur solange man immer effektiv verdoppeln kann. Bei normalen Roulettetischen stösst man aber idR recht schnell auf die Grenze, die vom Kasino vorgegeben wird.


fix'd

Man kann damit durchaus guten Gewinn fahren, aber das schnelle große Geld macht man damit nicht.


----------



## Hirmotessa (20. Mai 2009)

Also,

die Gewinnquoten beim Roulette sind bestenfalls 1:1 + 0 (für die Bank).... diese Chance besteht bei rot/schwarz, pair/impair/ und obere untere Hälfte oder anders ausgedrückt: Die Bank steht immer etwas besser da, als der Schnitt aller Spieler.

Also braucht man _*IMMER*_ ein Quäntchen Glück, um eine Spielbank reicher zu verlassen, als sie betreten zu haben.


----------



## Shrukan (20. Mai 2009)

So weit ich weiß sind Online-Glücksspiele in Deutschland verboten?


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

*Achtung: ich habe keine Ahnung von welchem Datum folgender Text stammt!*

_Wer als Veranstalter ein Glücksspiel, worunter auch ein Online-Casino fällt, anbietet, ohne über die entsprechende staatliche Genehmigung zu verfügen, macht sich strafbar (§ 284 StG. Auf den durch das Gambelli-Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshof (Urt. v. 6 . November 2003 - Az.: C-243/01) ausgelösten Streit, ob es sich hierbei um eine deutsche Genehmigung handeln muss oder ob die eines anderen europäischen Staates ausreichend ist, soll hier nicht weiter eingegangen werden. 

Vielmehr soll hier die Frage geklärt werden, ob und wenn ja, unter welchen Bedingungen sich der Teilnehmer eines Online-Casinos strafbar macht. Vorauszuschicken ist, dass die Betrachtung ausschließlich nach deutschem Recht geschieht. Leider existieren in diesem Bereich keinerlei internationale Abkommen, so dass jedes Land seine eigenen, speziellen Regelungen hat. *Gemäß § 285 StGB wird derjenige bestraft, der an einem nicht genehmigten Glücksspiel teilnimmt.* Es droht dabei eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu 6 Monaten. 

Hier stellt sich nun die Frage, ob diese Norm für alle Online-Casinos weltweit gilt: Macht sich somit der Surfer strafbar, wenn er von Deutschland aus über das Internet bei einem ausländischen Veranstalter mitspielt? Und was ist, wenn der ausländische Veranstalter zwar über keine deutsche Genehmigung verfügt, aber über eine Konzession seines Heimatlandes? Liegt auch dann eine Straftat vor? Nach dem ausdrücklichen Willen des Gesetzgeber soll unter die §§ 284ff. StGB grundsätzlich auch jedes ausländische Online-Casino fallen, wenn es in Deutschland abrufbar ist. Andernfalls bestünde die Gefahr, dass der Veranstalter sich im Ausland verstecke und die Strafvorschriften ins Leere liefen. Da von Deutschland aus jede Webseite abrufbar ist, hieße dies, dass man zu einer uferlosen Anwendung des deutschen Strafrechts kommen würde. 

Daher begrenzt die Rechtsprechung anhand bestimmter Kriterien die Anwendung deutschen Rechts. In der zivilgerichtlichen Rechtsprechung hat sich inzwischen die Ansicht durchgesetzt, dass deutsches Recht nur dann zum Zuge kommen soll, wenn die Webseite (auch) in Deutschland bestimmungsgemäß abgerufen wird. Dies wird anhand bestimmter Merkmale (u.a. Sprache, Währung, Top-Level-Domain, Leistungsort) ermittelt. 

In der strafgerichtlichen Rechtsprechung dagegen herrscht noch große Uneinigkeit. Eine klare Linie ist hier nur sehr schwer erkennbar. Das wichtigste Urteil ist in diesem Zusammenhang ist der Fall „Ausschwitz-Lüge“, den der BGH Ende 2000 zu beurteilen hatte (Urt. v. 12.12.2000 - Az.: 1 StR 184/00). Ein Australier hatte auf dem Fünften Kontinent eine Webseite ins Internet gestellt, auf der er den Völkermord an den Juden leugnete. Dies erfüllt nach deutschem Recht den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung. Der BGH bejahte die Anwendbarkeit deutschen Strafrechts mit dem Argument, dass die Webseiten den Internetnutzern auch in Deutschland zugänglich gemacht worden waren. Der BGH hat sich damit praktisch der Meinung des Gesetzgebers angeschlossen, dass die bloße Abrufbarkeit ausreicht, um das StGB anzuwenden. 

Folgt man dieser Ansicht, hieße dies, dass sich sogar derjenige strafbar macht, der bei einem ausländischen Online-Casino teilnimmt, auch wenn das Glücksspiel im Heimatland des Veranstalters staatlich zugelassen und rechtmäßig ist. Auch käme man bei einer solchen Interpretation zu dem absurden Ergebnis, dass sich ein Teilnehmer beim Aufruf der Online-Casino-Seiten von Deutschland aus strafbar macht. Reist der Teilnehmer dagegen in das Heimatland des Online-Casinos und ruft dort die Seiten ab oder spielt gar vor Ort, geht er straffrei aus. Ein wohl nicht nachvollziehbares Ergebnis. 

Der BGH hat daher zur Recht für dieses Urteil weitestgehend harsche Kritik aus der Literatur einstecken müssen. Zu recht wird den Richtern vorgeworfen, dass sie damit ausnahmslos alle Fälle, unabhängig davon, ob sie überhaupt einen inneren Bezug zur Bundesrepublik haben, deutschem Recht unterstellen. Eine solche Sichtweise verkennt den globalen Charakter des Internets. Würde nämlich jeder Staat dieser Erde einer solch uferlosen Ansicht folgen, käme es zum absoluten Chaos. Die Literatur wendet daher die aus der zivilgerichtlichen Rechtsprechung bekannten Kriterien entsprechend auf den strafrechtlichen Bereich an und überprüft, ob ein bestimmungsgemäßer Abruf vorliegt. 

In der Praxis wird dieser eigentlich unhaltbare Zustand dadurch ausgeglichen, dass Verurteilungen wegen der bloßen Teilnahme an Online-Casinos praktisch so gut wie kaum vorkommen. Sollte es dennoch einmal zu staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen kommen, wird das Verfahren in aller Regel wegen der Geringe der Schuld eingestellt. _

Quelle: http://www.gluecksspiel-und-recht.de/straf...ne-casinos.html

Um Dir also effektiv eine Antwort geben zu können: Es scheint als seien sie verboten, ja. So ganz direkt kann ich Dir das aber nicht garantieren. Dazu müsste es vermutlich zuerst mal zum Streitfall kommen.


Gesetzesartikel hierfür:
StGB Art 284 : Veranstalten unterlaubter Glücksspiele
StGB Art 285 : Beteiligung an unterlaubtem Glücksspiel
Urteil Europäischer Gerichtshof


Hier gibt es noch einen Artikel, der besagt dass das Online-Glücksspiel am 1.1.2008 Deutschlandweit verboten worden sei: Pokernews.com
Aber einen entsprechenden Gesetzesartikel konnte ich bisher nicht finden.


----------

